# صــرخــات ألـــــم…!!



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_ألم .. _
_أصرخ من الألم والوجع آهات.._
_أصرخ بصمت.._
_قتل معه الإحساس بالبوح .._
_ألوان الربيع.._
_تغادر العالم جميعا.._
_منظرا من الإحساس بألم .._
_والعجز القاتل .._
_سكون وهدوء.._
_لا يعلو بذلك العالم .._
_ألا أصوات الأنين ..فقط.._​ 
_ألم .. _
_يرسم بقسوته خطوط الشتات.._
_ألوان تدمج.._
_وأصوات تخنق .._
_ودموعا أمطرت بغزارتها أوطانا.._
_كلمات تقتل .._
_وتفكير يدفن .._
_ويخفي معالم ظهوره ألما .._​ 

_




_​ 
_ألم.. _
_حينما تغادر البسمة .._
_ويعش عوضا عنها الألم .._
_وقوةً يكسر جناحها القهر ظلما .._
_والجروح تزداد فتخور قوى الإنسان .._
_تنوع من الألم .._
_ولكن بصمت ينزف معه القهر.._
_



_​ 
_ألم .. _
_يسيطر علي فؤاد مقتول .._
_ويحيي ذكرى السنين . ._
_ويثير عواصف الأحزان في عالمي من جديد.._
_صرخات اسمعها .._
_وأوجاع تستنهض ألما من جديد.._​ 



_



_
_ألما .. _​ 
_باتي جُزْءُ من واقع مرير.._
_وإنكسار لشموخ الذات .._​ 

_*عَجْزاً تَلَوَّنَ..*_​


_فأَصْبَحَ لهُ ألْفِّ لَوَّنَ ولَوَّنَ .. _
_بين خداع البشر .._
_وأكاذيب الأرواح .._
_وأقنعه تتساقط .._
_وزيف لواقع أصبح شبحا .._
_ولَعْباً تقتل .._​ 

_



_ 
_ألوان من الألم تسحق القلوب .._
_فأصبح أول من تسحقه قلب الأثير حزناً .._
_ببرود حينما أصبحت بعالمي غريب .._
_لا أعلم لمن حولي بشر.._
_أم أشباه بشر .._
_أرواح اشعر معها بغربه .._
_بتلون يصعب تفسيره.._
_ترانيم متنوعة .._
_تصيب من يقرأها بالجنون .._​ 

_



_
_ألم .._
_حينما كنت تصرخ بأوجاعك .._
_وتجد ذلك البلسم يداوي ألمك .._
_واليوم أصبح ذلك في عالم الخيال.._
_فصول ربما تجبرنا علي الصمت أَلَماً.._
_وتشعرك معها بحقيقة ما أنت عليه .._
_كنت هناك بالقمه إحساسا بالأمان .._
_واليوم من الألم تبكي خشية السقوط من الخوف.._
_



_​ 
_ألم .. _
_وصرخات من الأوجاع تعلو.._
_وهموم من الآهات تأن .._
_ودموع جفت .._
_فأصبح عوضا عنها ذلك الأنين.._​ 

_



_ 
_ألم .._
_أيها القلب الحزين .._
_أتعلم أن من الألم ما يجعلك سعيد.._
_ومن الأحزان ما تضحك لتشعر بقوة الألم .._
_ولتعلم أن الحقيقة دوما واقع من الزيف المتلون.._
_ذلك ببساطه أماتت الذات…_
_



_​ 

مما اعجبنى 
الصور من اختيارى (KOKOMAN)​


----------



## FoR-EVer (11 أبريل 2011)

_أيها القلب الحزين ..
أتعلم أن من الألم ما يجعلك سعيد.._
_ومن الأحزان ما تضحك لتشعر بقوة الألم .._
_ولتعلم أن الحقيقة دوما واقع من الزيف المتلون.._
_ذلك ببساطه أماتت الذات…_
_معني تلمس القلب يا كوكومان _


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أبريل 2011)

الف سلامة لك من الالم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

FoR-EVer قال:


> _أيها القلب الحزين .._
> _أتعلم أن من الألم ما يجعلك سعيد.._
> _ومن الأحزان ما تضحك لتشعر بقوة الألم .._
> _ولتعلم أن الحقيقة دوما واقع من الزيف المتلون.._
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الف سلامة لك من الالم


 
ربنا يخليك يا فندم
ميرررسى على مرورك يا حبيب يسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

